# 18 new cases in China today!



## Brendan Burgess (12 Mar 2020)

Coronavirus Update (Live): 122,331,822 Cases and 2,701,605 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Sunny (12 Mar 2020)

Why the exclamation mark? Is that shocking or something?


----------



## TrundleAlong (12 Mar 2020)

COVID Live Update: 142,072,345 Cases and 3,034,587 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				




I am more concerned by Spain's statistics.


----------



## Zenith63 (12 Mar 2020)

Lowest number since January, they must be rapidly approaching the point of stopping it completely, assuming the numbers can be trusted.


----------

